# Positive news from Aristo re:parts



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a very nice talk with Navin yesterday at the Aristo booth at the BTS.

Short story: Apparently Navin has been cleared to order parts for many of the locos, and to organize and survey what is needed.

I've known Navin basically as long as I have been in the hobby, so I have every reason to believe what he says.

We talked about specific items for specific locos, as well as parts on new locos like the new pacific, that has new wheels (of much better quality and with a metal insert for no slip operation with the axles).

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he is allowed to execute this.

We discussed many issues that have been corrected, are still outstanding, and new ones that have just cropped up.

It was a frank, honest, and open discussion. Very heartening.

Of course the parts ordering will be synchronized with the production of locos, but I'm hoping there will be no more acrimonious debates on why we need parts or why it's so much trouble. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright who is counterfeiting Gregs sig and photos. 
This is not the Greg I know. 
And to even use the word heart in a text gave it away as counterfeit....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe we should change his nick name to Cybil. There is evadently more then one personality living in that body.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds to me like Lewis's money talks. Through Greg that is. I was told a long time ago that everyone has a price. I think Lewis found Greg's. 

Could pictures of Greg and Lewis, kissing and making up be far behind?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will call Navin tomorrow and we'll get a line up.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually saw this interchange between Greg and Navin. The Aristo booth was directly across from the EMW booth where I spent a lot of time. Sometimes...complaining helps I guess.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, it's legit... some people can be straight up, some cannot. It would be hypocritical of me not to report this effort. Navin has always been straight with me. I'll take what he said at face value. 

It's a big difference when people just admit reality and work with you. 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg and Aristo?? Fair and balanced??


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...I've heard several folks say he's a fox.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If one finds the vendor straigh forward and honest. Why didn't one call the straight forward and honest vender and ask him about topic of the last two threads before one started the threads?

Then one could have started a positive and up lifting thread about what the straight forwared and honest vendor said. 

Just a observation.









JJ


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cause when you get lied to so much, thats not a option.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 May 2011 01:25 PM 
If one finds the vendor straigh forward and honest. Why didn't one call the straight forward and honest vender and ask him about topic of the last two threads before one started the threads?

Then one could have started a positive and up lifting thread about what the straight forwared and honest vendor said. 

Just a observation.









JJ 

Why? 

http://wildaboutafrica.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/****-stirring.jpg
Because they enjoy it?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 24 May 2011 02:37 PM 
Posted By John J on 24 May 2011 01:25 PM 
If one finds the vendor straigh forward and honest. Why didn't one call the straight forward and honest vender and ask him about topic of the last two threads before one started the threads?

Then one could have started a positive and up lifting thread about what the straight forwared and honest vendor said. 

Just a observation.









JJ 

Why? 

http://wildaboutafrica.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/****-stirring.jpg
Because they enjoy it? 

No, Because some people wont bring the Truth out, and cover it up..........it hurts the Hobby Miky.................. When YOU spend 500.00 OR MORE ON A LOCO you will understand......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, the other topic was started because of direct statements on the Aristo forum by the president of the company. Don't you read that forum? 

I should call him up and ask him to restate what he just stated publicly? 

The public statements were very negative, and I don't want to bring this thread down. 

I'm very happy that it seems that Navin has been given the go ahead (coincidence?) 

Lets focus on that. 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik, is that my chocolate cake you are mixing up there? Don't forget, I like it fluffy and with vanilla icing.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow some folks just have a hard time beliving what hey hear. Even straight from the horses mouth. Got to love it when a game plan comes together. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Madman... I don't think it's chocolate cake.... unless it's used.

Nicky, if I'm gonna spend $500 on a loco, it better be able to pull my fat butt around the yard.


----------

